# Satellite Imagery of Davis Monthan Storage Facility



## syscom3 (Sep 21, 2005)

I was playing aound with the new MSN virtual earth, and on a whim I decided to see what was at the D-M boneyard.

Look at what I found. Nice aerial images of all the aircraft being stored at the airbase.

To see it for yourself, go to this website.
http://virtualearth.msn.com/

Now using the road map, zoom in on the NE and E part of Tuscon, Arizona.
When you get to 3 mile resolution, center the map for where "Davis-Monthan Airforce Base" is in the middle.
When youre at .7 mile resolution, switch to aerial photo. Keep zooming in till you see the airplanes. You can easily pan around too.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 22, 2005)

Augh! I see some F-111s in there. I got sent video and pictures of those a few years ago and it saddened me. Cool stuff, syscom, but I hate reminders of the fact that I am getting older.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 22, 2005)

Great shots! In the first pic do I see two Mig-21s?!?!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 22, 2005)

Nice syscom3, I will go have a look myself.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 22, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Great shots! In the first pic do I see two Mig-21s?!?!



I think they might be Skyhawks.

I wonder if Russia has a similar place to store their old aircraft.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 22, 2005)

syscom3 said:


> FLYBOYJ said:
> 
> 
> > Great shots! In the first pic do I see two Mig-21s?!?!
> ...



Yes, you're probably right!



syscom3 said:


> I wonder if Russia has a similar place to store their old aircraft.



Yea, in the jungles of North Viet Nam and In the Becca Valley


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 22, 2005)

I think youre right, heheheheheh

Seriously, I wonder if Russia has an aircraft boneyard.


----------



## ariel81 (Sep 23, 2005)

probably,watchin the current state of the russian armed forces,every base is a boneyard


----------



## HealzDevo (Apr 11, 2007)

While the Russian armed forces was operational they probably had their obsolete aircraft stored as Air Defence Guard aircraft ready to be used to bolster the Russian forces...


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Apr 11, 2007)

The more the better was better for Communist Russia than limited quanties of quality aircraft.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 13, 2007)

wonder why they left the F-111s with the wings extended. Desert space must be cheap.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 14, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> wonder why they left the F-111s with the wings extended. Desert space must be cheap.



Maybe with the wings extended, they can get to more eqmt and assemblies in the wingbox.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 15, 2007)

Now that was a well thought out post. Good man, Syscom.


----------



## Jank (Apr 17, 2007)

Both the US and Russia dump stategic bombers in open air boneyards so that their destruction, pursuant to treaties, can be verified through satellite imagery. (Note the clearly dismembered B-52's.)


----------

